# Astro Issues [post renamed by astro]



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

when the profish comp started i thought....gee nice yak....but i would never/rarely use it

so didn't enter comp.....now that i see this it has made me think....

*Davey G wrote:
However I do agree that the Profish prize has certainly changed the actions of members. Obviously, some members motivation is not to win the kayak for their own personal use, but rather to put it up on the For Sale section of AKFF or ebay and make a profit. It's noticable how some members who had previously talked up one type/brand/model of kayak and who claimed they would never change have suddenly entered the comp to win a Viking Profish.
*
from my understanding is that the winner is choosen at random from those that entered with a pic of a fish and number.....

well my way of thinking suggests to me that this is flawed since a person could win it and then sell it....not in the spirit of the game i thought

so i think it should go to the person that deserves it the most....

who would possibly benefit from this yak the most???
who would gain the greatest satisfaction?
*
[comment edited by mods - no attacks on other members please]*

_edit: no *attack* here i haven't before and a won't start now......
maybe i shouldn't of had those beers after fishing today......only joking.....
this thread started purely tongue and cheek nothing else.....well you can read for yourselves what my thoughts are_

i know there are plenty here that could do with an upgrade and also meet the criteria above

so why make it random....who can put the best case forward why they should get it.....

anyway just a thought

love your work alex


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Couldn't agree less...I get flash backs of lively lures plugging whenever I read particular new posts :?

It's like lotto - you can't say that only poor people can enter lotto - and even if you did who decides what is poor?

So who is to say who deserves a new kayak more or less? Should we do income/living expense ratio analysis modified for socio-economic status based on postcodes combined with past posting analysis of tendancies towards paddling than pedalling? Go for it. :lol:

You can do nothing but hope that a genuine and deserving member wins it.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

> You can do nothing but hope that a genuine and deserving member wins it.


My thoughts as well Travis,....I'm also prone to flashbacks at present


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey!
:shock: 
I plugged Lively Lures. :shock:

Still do

you talkin bout me Willis?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The only issue i have with the comp is that you need a kayak to enter it. I think those that dont have one yet are the ones most deserving. It would be a shame if the yak went to someone who will just sell it off. If i won it, i would be giving it away to someone more deserving here in Adelaide purely because i have no need for it. I'd like to think others would consider doing that also.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

kraley said:


> hairymick said:
> 
> 
> > you talkin bout me Willis?
> ...


from HSt to different strokes.....you are a worldly man kraley.......culture vulture???


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

L3GACY said:


> The only issue i have with the comp is that you need a kayak to enter it. I think those that dont have one yet are the ones most deserving. It would be a shame if the yak went to someone who will just sell it off. If i won it, i would be giving it away to someone more deserving here in Adelaide purely because i have no need for it. I'd like to think others would consider doing that also.


Yep when I first joined this site a few weeks ago, I saw the comp and thought 'you beauty' a chance to win a yak when I don't have one!! until I read the fine print, no yak.. can't enter, haven't got enough posts on forum.. can't enter. I am not one to 'spam' the forums to make up the posts to enter, nor am I going to be rushing into getting a yak, just to enter a comp.

Anyway, its your comp guys and I am only a newbie to the sport, so my opinion probably doesn't matter.

Good like to you all, hope someone wins it who will keep it, and not sell it.

Beer


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

just give it to me ill give my tempo to my dad :lol:


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not sure what I WILL do with it yet. 

I am currently in a double with my wife which I enjoy. I am seriously getting keen for this kayak fishing stuff and would probably go out solo/with the guys a lot more with a decked out single.
On the other hand I would love to have the money in the bank.

There are always deserving and non-deserving winners. In the end it is a prize, it is won by someone and they can do whatever they want with it.

I think no matter who wins be very grateful of the sponsorship and generosity that has been given to make it possible.

2 cents..


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I didnt enter the profish comp, because I'm only in the fish comp for the glory  , but having seen the size of the fish entered by the off shore boys :shock: , I may have to reevaluate that. :lol:

Can you enter next month without entering this month, for a chance to win?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

L3GACY said:


> The only issue i have with the comp is that you need a kayak to enter it. I think those that dont have one yet are the ones most deserving. It would be a shame if the yak went to someone who will just sell it off. If i won it, i would be giving it away to someone more deserving here in Adelaide purely because i have no need for it. I'd like to think others would consider doing that also.


It's not often that I agree with you Le3gacy, but those words make so much sense, just a pity the comp has started.

Cheers


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

The kayak entry catch makes it difficult. :lol:

Maybe they would accept a picture of me fishing off a boogy board, holding up my prawn bait 8)

Kristian


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

You can only please some of the people some of the time and no matter what rules are put in place there will always be others who disagree with them either before or after the outcome.

My first objective in this forum is gaining of knowledge and new friends.

Then try and actually catch some fish ....... the hard part.

and if i become eligible for any comps on the way, that would be a bonus.

oh yeah, the viking would be a markup on the yak I have now ........... better get my act together ...lol


----------



## pavariangoo (Mar 1, 2008)

Indeed, peoples statements would have to be taken with a grain of salt.

I don't have that worry, unless the boogy board aspect comes into it. Then the waffle will flow, just joking :lol:

Kristian


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Hell if I won it, I will be paddling it, I would let my son pedal the Hobie and I would paddle the Viking just so I could have him out there with me.

If someone wins it and sells it I would be disappointed, but once it is someone's possession it becomes there choice, it would be sad choice in my book, but it is still their choice.
/Rant on
Choosing who deserves it most is just opening up a can of worms that no one wants to open, all sorts of accusations of bias would come into the debate. And one person's opinion of most deserving would be totally different to someone else. Heck I reckon I wouold be most deserving for wanting it so my son could go fishing with me, but I am sure someone else reckons they would be most deserving for numerous other reasons.
/Rant off

not posting on this subject anymore, I have aired my view and respect that others views will be different to mine, so I won't continue in this post


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdKlu6MAABHfgAAQUCeAEogAECov4/7gIABoRQzU9RoA2oZNqaeoBqniAmQAABpozKoC60VXUqMYTlMjNtdgdpIxc94QMdyjgy1op5qCLHSPKb1kgcVDsGmwcekZxGodIS7FcG6SekSEHTRYuA+saSpglIGGf4u5IpwoSGlS3dGA


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

For what its worth,

I like the format of the comp, you sign up to have a go, then you have to get out on the water & use some skill / luck to catch a fish. But it doesn't matter which fish you catch as long as its legal you go into a random draw to win a great prize.

So it doesn't matter if you catch a 30cm bream or a 100kg marlin, your the same chance, but you must get on the water & have a go.

If you win, then like any comp you get to do whatever you want with the prize

Cheers

jeffo


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

the problem i have with the comp is this rubbish about having to catch a fish, i mean it shows definite favouritism towards those who can catch fish. I was thinking maybe it should go to the person who spends the most time with a line in the water and doesn't catch a fish, at least then i would be sure to catch something. :lol:

as for winning, i go for the theory that it is all a conspiracy and there have never actually been prizes, i have entered lotteries etc all my life so i have done a lot of research and never seen a prize.

If i was to win the imaginary yak i would give it a go and see it i liked it more than my present yak, my son would get to borrow the left overs.
Bit greedy having 2 but how good would it be to be able to ask friends out for a fish who don't have a yak.

ba humbug


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

A lot of very interesting discussion here, and I must say the thought of an imaginary kayak being paddled, rather caught my febrile infantile imagination....the ultimate wet ride perhaps.

Seriously, I think that its great that such a magnificent prize be offered. I own a wonderful yak, and the prize looks wonderful too. I doubt that I could catch a fish to qualify for an entry into the competition. I have not registered because I would really like to see the prize go to someone who say for instance has an "Edsel" yak, with the handling qualities of cold porridge.

Perhaps my nature is too trusting.....I like to think that anyone who comes to this site, and has the required number of posts, registers, catches fish, and wins the prize, will be genuinely needy of a great yak, and not sell it off for clear profit. I reckon the odds are that most people who visit this site would be genuinely interested in kayak fishing (but thats only an unedificated guess!) I don't think there is any way to tell for sure.

However this pans out in the end, its a bloody brilliant prize, there will be a winner, and we can all just hope that the winner is someone that we all would think deserving.

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

IMHO I agree the AKFF organizers have done a fabulous job with this comp and luckily posted the contest conditions at the time of the announcement. They should tell the tree hugging non fishos and those bleating "give it to me." To go to hell.


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Occy not long after the contest was announced there was a posting with our names and numbers I can not remember where I read it so can someone please steer me in the right dirrection thanks


----------



## Rick (Dec 19, 2006)

Whoops I was having a blonde moment themonthly comp numbers were under SPECIAL COMPETITION topic of course :?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I now some people think oh you need a yak to win a yak.

The first prize for winning the ABT grand final is yep you guessed it a BOAT plus plenty of cash 8)

So this comp is not out of line with other fishing comps around Australia.

For me I would keep the profish myself give it a run pick the better yak an give the other yak to Dad, mainly cause he is a tight arse an won't buy his own :shock: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh yeah and he who dies with the most yaks WINS :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think hairy mick has that one on toast but :lol:

Cheers dave


----------



## Beer (Feb 24, 2008)

justcrusin32 said:


> I now some people think oh you need a yak to win a yak.
> 
> The first prize for winning the ABT grand final is yep you guessed it a BOAT plus plenty of cash 8)
> 
> So this comp is not out of line with other fishing comps around Australia.


I was one who thought this, but after a rethink, I now think the rules are actually a good thing. 50 min post, this would stop someone just joining the site to win a prize, and never coming back.
And fishing from a yak to enter, again its good because the people that enter are already yak fisherman and will appreciate the prize more.

So now I just gotta buy my yak...  and post more questions :lol:


----------

